# Replace cracked plasma with a LCD monitor?



## herreran (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, I broke the plasma screen, is dead, don't bother about it. The replacement is more expensive than the tv itselft, and I have the crazy idea that what if... I replace the plasma with a LCD from a monitor. The Plasma is a LG42PB2RR, 42", and I was thinking is buy a cheap LCD monitor 22", make a new box and put everything there, but I will get the great sound and all the great features. Thanks


----------



## brianfields (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Herreran, It may seem like a good idea, but the electronics for a PDP (Plasma Display Panel) is completely different to an LCD. The LCD could be considered much simpler with a data cable feeding video to the screen and an inverter lighting the lamps. The Plasma requires more complex driving circuitry including X and Y Sustain boards for the signal. 
Best option might be to get some cash back by offering the Plasma on Ebay if the electronics is still in working order. At least you can put that towards another Plasma!


----------

